
UK Government: Operation Yellowhammer Summary [pdf] - Isofarro
https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/831199/20190802_Latest_Yellowhammer_Planning_assumptions_CDL.pdf
======
zeristor
What’s Number 15, it’s been redacted.

I suppose one could work out what is missing from the list and deduce what
Number 15 is about and why it’s so sensitive; or just look up the previously
leaked document.

~~~
zeristor
From:

[https://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/live/2019/sep/11/b...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/live/2019/sep/11/brexit-
latest-news-public-would-not-benefit-from-hearing-official-worst-case-no-deal-
assumptions-says-leadsom-live-news)

"15\. Facing EU tariffs makes petrol exports to the EU uncompetitive. Industry
had plans to mitigate the impact on refinery margins and profitability but UK
Government policy to set petrol import tariffs at 0% inadvertently undermines
these plans." [More to come]

~~~
zeristor
No mention of a celebratory piss up in a brewery once it’s successfully
finished...

